# Segway



## Pouyarad (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey segwayers!
Let's join and have fun by riding in JBR... 
I'm at Fairways , Greens. Looking for segway owners to join me for tours...
Have done many tours in JBH already it was so much fun too.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Don't own a segway but would like to rent one out for a couple of hours. Any ideas where I can do this and how much it would cost?


----------



## Pouyarad (Apr 24, 2011)

*Segway Rent*



zin said:


> Don't own a segway but would like to rent one out for a couple of hours. Any ideas where I can do this and how much it would cost?


Yes, Just Go to Jumeirah Beach Hotel. 360's Entrance.
They have Guided tours for Jumeirah International Group with segway.
I think 20-30 mins is 150AED.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Pouyarad said:


> Hey segwayers!
> Let's join and have fun by riding in JBR...
> I'm at Fairways , Greens. Looking for segway owners to join me for tours...
> Have done many tours in JBH already it was so much fun too.


Any idea who sells them in Dubai ?


----------



## Pouyarad (Apr 24, 2011)

Fatenhappy said:


> Any idea who sells them in Dubai ?


Yes, SEGWAY DUBAI is official dealer, 044068984


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

How much are they?


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Tried phoning several diferent nubers that have been given both here and elsewhere, but they all ring out. 

Does anyone know if Segway are still available for sale here in Dubai and if so do you have any approximate price (and yes I do realise there are quite a few diferent models) .... Thanks


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

They cost about $7000 which is 25,000 AED so my guess would be around 30-35k AED here. As fun as they are that's way too much money and simply an extravagent expense. I could buy a decent enough car, scooter or even some models of vertu phones  for that amount.


----------



## Pouyarad (Apr 24, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> How much are they?


aprx 34K AED for an i2 or X2 with Commuter package.
Basic is around 32K


----------



## Pouyarad (Apr 24, 2011)

Fatenhappy said:


> Tried phoning several diferent nubers that have been given both here and elsewhere, but they all ring out.
> 
> Does anyone know if Segway are still available for sale here in Dubai and if so do you have any approximate price (and yes I do realise there are quite a few diferent models) .... Thanks


As I bought one 1 month ago I have very complete information about it.
here it is :

three basic trim levels available. Retail pricing is as follows:

i2 Indoor / Outdoor, Narrow Tires $8,600 AED 31,600
x2 Outdoor, All Terrain Tires $9,400 AED 34,600
x2T Indoor / Outdoor, Wide Tires $9,400 AED 34,600

There are various packages you can use to accessorize the above units, such as the Adventure package for the x2, the Commuter package for the i2, or even a Golf package.

The above pricing is ex-works Dubai and includes all duties, taxes, and governmental fees. This price is also inclusive of a one-year international warranty on all major components. Volume discounts apply for orders of 5-9, 10-14, and 15 or more. Shipping outside of Dubai may incur additional fees.

You can visit our showroom at the Jumeirah Beach Hotel in order to to see and try all the available models. You can also contact us by calling the number below or by contacting Ressie Cortez directly at +971 50 275 0052.

For more information on the Segway products you can download a series of our brochures by using the following links:

- Product http://www.segway.com/downloads/pdfs/brochures/2008_Product.pdf
- Lifestyle http://www.segway.com/downloads/pdfs/brochures/2008_Lifestyle.pdf
- Accessories http://www.segway.com/downloads/pdfs/brochures/2008_Accessory.pdf
- Police / Security Segway Patrol


Tell Ressie my name! she SHOULD give some discounts! this machine is Brilliant but Ex.PEN.Sive! still my bank account feels the pain


----------



## Pouyarad (Apr 24, 2011)

zin said:


> They cost about $7000 which is 25,000 AED so my guess would be around 30-35k AED here. As fun as they are that's way too much money and simply an extravagent expense. I could buy a decent enough car, scooter or even some models of vertu phones  for that amount.


I would not trade it with a ferrari! it's more fun! but vertu!!! I still regret that I ever bought one! :spit:


----------



## Pouyarad (Apr 24, 2011)

COMMOOON! ISN'T THERE ANYONE TO GO TO SEGWAY TOUR? It's getting hot! less than a month remaining to enter to OVEN!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Pouyarad said:


> COMMOOON! ISN'T THERE ANYONE TO GO TO SEGWAY TOUR? It's getting hot! less than a month remaining to enter to OVEN!


Hey if you buy me one I'll come with you  I promise my company will be more fun than a drive in a ferrari


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

This whole post looks suspiciously like an advert to me.


----------



## Pouyarad (Apr 24, 2011)

wandabug said:


> This whole post looks suspiciously like an advert to me.


Nah... This is not a mobile phone to buy with seeing it on advertisement!
Only people who really are in to it will go for it. I sent many emails to US and UK waited alot until finally I could find proper place and person in Dubai. So I shared that... 

FOLKS!!!!! DONT BUY THAT @&$#%%%^% SCOOTER... Still if you are unhappy we can REMOVE IT


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Advert in my opinion too.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I've been looking for information on Segways in Dubai for a while and this thread answers all the questions I had. Pouyarad's post about the cost seems directly from the vendor which makes it look like an advert.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn, they are on to us Pouyarad. Let's get out of here... we'll try the other sub-forums... don't forget to change screen names....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

the thread was deleted originally as an advert, but then I activated it again. If the OP continues to go on and on about Segways, then I think we´ll have enough reason to delete it again. But for now it seems to answer the questions of at least two of our regulars so we'll allow it. 

By the way Pouyarad, I live at the Greens and I think I have seen you around on your funny looking scooter  unless there's two of you.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> By the way Pouyarad, I live at the Greens and I think I have seen you around on your funny looking scooter  unless there's two of you.


I was thinking the same


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Pouyarad said:


> As I bought one 1 month ago I have very complete information about it.
> here it is :
> 
> three basic trim levels available. Retail pricing is as follows:
> ...


*Wholly hell ... that's [email protected]@dy ridiculous !!!* You can buy a good second hand Harley or a small car for that sort of money ! ... A new Getz "i" is only 3 grand more .... 

Mate .... It'd want to more than "brilliant" for that price ....


----------



## Pouyarad (Apr 24, 2011)

Finally found one person... Now it's not ME. It's WEEEE... Commonnn more segway owners message me asap. We gonna go nice places to ride soon...
jumeirah group is letting us to have tour in whole resort area for free...  it's gonna be fun..


----------



## Pouyarad (Apr 24, 2011)

Fatenhappy said:


> Wholly hell ... that's [email protected]@dy ridiculous !!! You can buy a good second hand Harley or a small car for that sort of money ! ... A new Getz "i" is only 3 grand more ....
> 
> Mate .... It'd want to more than "brilliant" for that price ....


I believe sometimes things are luxuary like a rolex watch so they are pricey. But this thing is technologically sophisticated. That makes it expensive... But at the end you are right  it's crazy to have it for fun... Even with half price...


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have one in Texas. Keep it for my mother. She can't walk long distances and can ride it all day following the kids around the neighborhood. It gives her more freedom...without the self esteem hit for a wheel chair. Plus, I think she likes the attention!


----------



## Onerahi27 (Nov 14, 2009)

xchaos777 said:


> I have one in Texas. Keep it for my mother. She can't walk long distances and can ride it all day following the kids around the neighborhood. It gives her more freedom...without the self esteem hit for a wheel chair. Plus, I think she likes the attention!


Iv got one im willing to sell. Iv made it myself out of an old broom and some rollerskates. Its probably not quite as quick as the newer model but its slightly cheaper. 4500 ONO

Please no time wasters


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Onerahi27 said:


> Iv got one im willing to sell. Iv made it myself out of an old broom and some rollerskates. Its probably not quite as quick as the newer model but its slightly cheaper. 4500 ONO
> 
> Please no time wasters


I'll take it for 2500, provided you swap the old broom for a new one and throw in a warranty for the broom (roller-powered broom - cheaper than a vacuum cleaner and works just as well!)


----------



## Onerahi27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> I'll take it for 2500, provided you swap the old broom for a new one and throw in a warranty for the broom (roller-powered broom - cheaper than a vacuum cleaner and works just as well!)


I will consider this offer, but want to sleep on it first as I dont want to rush such an important decision.


----------



## Pouyarad (Apr 24, 2011)

Back to topic


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

wandabug said:


> This whole post looks suspiciously like an advert to me.


I'd most definitely second that ....


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Pouyarad said:


> *I believe sometimes things are luxuary like a rolex watch so they are pricey. But this thing is technologically sophisticated. That makes it expensive...* But at the end you are right  it's crazy to have it for fun... Even with half price...


Mate ... Segway would have it outsourced to some factory in China and made for less than a 10th of what the retail is, even with development costs ... I'm all for people making a money return on investment (ROI) but as I stated before that ridiculous

Shame really _... but the little green monster wouldn't get me to buy one of those things at that price_ ... once again all about eletism ... Someone again remind me why I am leaving Dubai .... :confused2:


----------



## Pouyarad (Apr 24, 2011)

Fatenhappy said:


> Mate ... Segway would have it outsourced to some factory in China and made for less than a 10th of what the retail is, even with development costs ... I'm all for people making a money return on investment (ROI) but as I stated before that ridiculous
> 
> Shame really _... but the little green monster wouldn't get me to buy one of those things at that price_ ... once again all about eletism ... Someone again remind me why I am leaving Dubai .... :confused2:


It's not china made. First I looked eveeerywhere to find a chinese made with a cheaper price. All were either fraud or they were a gunny toy with 3 wheels , not a self balancing device.
It is invented in US and gearbox system is made in germany. And if there is a serious fault it should be shipped to germany to be fixed and a big bill for DHL which they have to pay themselves if its under warranty...

----( find me a device which is not faked by chinese after 6-7 years ) ----
Chinese COULD NOT duplicate it so far...
Main reason as I findout from a friend of mine in shenzhen who researched for me to find a chinese made for less , was the Gyroscope and the software which was not easy to develope...

If I invent something and that thing is phenomenal, I feel I deserve to make good money! ( I = all of you, every single person of you)

What Makes me sick of dubai is few years ago, all around you there were uneducated stupid realestate people who even couldn't calculate their comission out of selling a 15milion aed villa! And they thought they know how to make money and engineers and doctors are dumbs... Tme proved...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Tell me this, how on earth are you going to get the JBH for your free tour? Do you need a small truck to take your Segway with you?


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

The model I have in Texas fits in a midsize car trunk pretty easily. I have the original model. I even fitted a wheel chair lift in my mom's trunk so she could get it in and out. We once tried to take it to Sea World for her to come along...but they wouldn't let it in. Said we had to rent a wheel chair from them. Most other places never had a problem with it...such as malls, etc.


----------



## Pouyarad (Apr 24, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Tell me this, how on earth are you going to get the JBH for your free tour? Do you need a small truck to take your Segway with you?


They allow you to do the tour with your segway with no cost. Even a penny. I've done it 4 times since march... You can go all around : JBH,Madinat, al qasr, burj al alrab, dar and last destination is the palace yard. And you csn comr back next to the beach and pools...
And segway fits in any 4x4. I got a mercedes ml which is not a big car, you can just reduce handle height and put the device in back of the car.


----------



## Pouyarad (Apr 24, 2011)

Dubai mall had not a problem, never gone to mall of emirates. It's not as big as you need a segway, so that would be a showoff. But dubai mall walking is hard. It was pleasant in there.

There is a page of rules which explains segway is a PT so it can work as wheenchair, so most of public places will let youngo in according to that print. 
I can't post the link here. Because they will then close the thread for advertisement )


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

The tour sounds a little boring to be honest. I walked everything you described in about an hour so to give 150dhs for 20 minutes for that isn't so appealing, especially after a 2 hour tour around Prague for 300dhs


----------



## Pouyarad (Apr 24, 2011)

zin said:


> The tour sounds a little boring to be honest. I walked everything you described in about an hour so to give 150dhs for 20 minutes for that isn't so appealing, especially after a 2 hour tour around Prague for 300dhs


It's not about tour in there... It's about touring everywhere. JBR, jumeirah, mamzar park and if I find another person who owns one, we'll go to play golf in golfcourse next to the views.

But I believe prague is more nice than anyone of them. But never compare it to LA tours... They are the best.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

So you are trying to find someone to ride around on these things as your buddy? Or you are trying to get someone to buy one to be your buddy? Or you are telling people they can go down and ride around on one for 150 dirham tour? I guess I still am not understanding.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Ok, everybody is now aware that Pouayard is looking for company to ride his Segway, so whoever is interested can send him a PM. There is also now enough information about Segways for anybody who is interested in buying one of them. 

Thread closed!


----------

